# Camping around Mooloolaba



## Rae88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

(Quick into)
Im Rachel I am 20 Flying to Brisbane on the 25th of august with 3 other friends. I am staying with my brother who lives in Mooloolaba.

Our plan so far is to stay in Mooloolaba for about a week then hire a campervan for about 10 days as we will be going back to stay in mooloolaba after the 10 days we were just going to pick up and drop off in Brisbane I have done a camping trip before from the UK to south of france and back in 10 days covering about 2240 km which was fine for us and wouldnt mind traverling further than that in the 10 days.

This is our first time to Australia for all 3 of us and am just beggining to reseach what our traveling options are. 

So my question is what advice can people give for a small camping roadtrip any routes to take, or places to stay and how far do you think we can go and come back in 10 days??

Thanks for any input you can give me!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello Rachel and welcome to the forum,

Early September is still going to have its cooler to cold days further south and you may find it relatively mild coming from UK even late in summer, so depends a bit on what you really want, and giving you a few options:

For warmer weather
1. Head north to Cairns [1700km. + side trips] one way for plenty of national parks, beaches[not surf past Agnes Water, 500 km. north of Brisbane] great barrier reef snorkelling etc.

2. Get a flight to Alice Springs and either campervan/camping tour with Small Group adventure tours and travel throughout Australia out to Uluru and then on up to Darwin, Litchfield NP or Kakadu [be getting on dry side though] and fly back from Darewin.

Seeing as I've mentioned that, most flights other than heading into Alice Springs are relatively cheap - Cheap Flights, Qantas, Virgin Blue, Jetstar - Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Flights at Webjet - Webjet.com.au and even Alice Springs from Melbourne with Welcome To Tiger Airways is cheap enough.
And campervanning one way, flying back the other will obviously allow you to cover so much more distance.

For having cooler and changeable type weather, possibly sunnier days with the odd Spring storm thrown in.

Head down to Sydney and on to Melbourne along the coast way if time, there being a far greater diversity of interests you'll be able to find and if you can manage to squeeze an extra couple of days for the tripping bit, you could possibly have time to make it as far as Melbourne and take a Tiger flight to Alice for an Uluru tour, and fly back to Melbourne and then on to the Sunshine Coast [where Mooloolaba is] where Tiger also fly to or the Gold Coast, south of Brisbane.

I also mention the Gold Coast as four young people may want a few days/nights down there for the wilder scenes.

One thing you ought to look at whether you go north or south for possibly a good savings is whether there'll be campervan relocations that suit - Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars
And you'll see that $5/day or whatever is a pretty good deal.

Though they only allow you a nominal number of days, if the time between earliest pick-up and latest delivery is greater you can usually book another two or three days at a rate usually about 50% of the normal.
You might find for instance that you can find one Brisbane to Sydney and another a couple of days later Sydney to Melbourne, allowing you a couple of days in Sydney.
If you have some flexibility in staying less than a week initially with Bro, and more at tail end, maybe fitting in a few days on the Gold Coast prior to doing a relocation, that will at least widen the opportunity for doing a relocation.

If you cannot work in doing a relocation to suit 4 [maybe even two two berth units], you might find it cheaper to go for two of the mini campers run by various budget camper companies, Wicked Campers, Hippie, and a few more if you google budget campers.

From Moolooaba, it's also not too huge a drive to head up to Hervey Bay for Fraser Island, Whale watch cruise and then on a bit further to 1770 to do a cruise out to Lady Musgrave Island on GBR, all doable in about three/four days as just a car trip and staying in backpackers, doing it separate to the camper trip.

With four of you, have a look at Shop-A-Docket home page for some good savings about too - you can print dockets off yourself or pick up discarded cashregister dockets at supermarkets, the deal coupons on the back and you may also get a few fuel vouchers too - ask Bro to explain.

When you work out your plan, come back and have a look at some previous posts or ask re any further detail.


----------



## sonusrc (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey friends...
I love comping.Could you give me some tips for Camping in Australia.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lots of National Parks and State Forests all over Australia give a wide range of places to go camping.

Google up any Australian State followed by National Parks or State Forests and you'll get relevant web sites.


----------

